# Natts in Action



## ReDraGon->

OK here is the Video ive been working on ,

its a 7 1/2 albino tiger Oscar Vs my KiLLa Reds

This video is very graphic and shows my Natts in action taking down a Cichlid that is bigger than them,- To all Oscar owners 
and CichLid fans out there if u dont Like the Topic Dont click on the Link

To all Piranha Owners that wanna See ReD Bellies that arent Little Pussies

Click here------> New Link to vid

I gotta give props to Winkyee he reformatted the video (file was too Big) along with Hosting it
Thx alot man









*edit for new link


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Congrats on your first video. That was quite a fight! I wish I was talented enough to create my bad boys in action like you did.


----------



## DaBreeZe

Dammmm that oscar got oWned , Sweet vid man









shows to say that not all reds are pussies


----------



## K fizzly

damn!!

1. that oscar was a f*cking G
2. that song is a f*cking classic
3. that was a f*cking good film...the best one ive seen in a while
4. those reds are f*cking nice too
5.







why didnt u gimme that beautiful oscar

i wish i had camera skills like that... u got some sick skills dragon


----------



## MR.FREEZ

i think it was shitty such a nice oscar was killed like that


----------



## The Wave

Well this should be linked anytime someone wants to know if a oscar can live with reds.


----------



## ReDraGon->

physco 1 said:


> Well this should be linked anytime someone wants to know if a oscar can live with reds.


 Yep it should









and Freeza im sorry u dont like it, But where was the oscar to go, no Lfs around here would take him and the only place that would had horrible living conditions...

so insted of keeping him in the 10 where he would die a slow death, i threw him in the P tank...


----------



## MR.FREEZ

ReDraGon-> said:


> and Freeza im sorry u dont like it, But where was the oscar to go, no Lfs around here would take him and the only place that would had horrible living conditions...
> 
> so insted of keeping him in the 10 where he would die a slow death, i threw him in the P tank...


 well, long as you exhausted every possible resource


----------



## garygny

mr.freez said:


> i think it was shitty such a nice oscar was killed like that


 I agree, that Osar look like it was suffering. I'm not for one making any fish suffer. Poor Oscar....seemed like it deseved a better life


----------



## sourbugs

:nod: nothing like a good pygo frenzy


----------



## Mr. redbelly

that looks just like my oscar that i keep with my Ps


----------



## ReDraGon->

Well the Oscar didnt suffer much after he got tagged

and he would have had a better life if the Ps didnt think he was a threat


----------



## PsychoLes

HELL YA!!


----------



## rjw

very nice video


----------



## psychofish

I was waiting to see your heater smash into the back of your tank.


----------



## Malice

didnt stand a chance..

try 1 red on the 1 oscar..


----------



## ReDraGon->

Malice said:


> didnt stand a chance..
> 
> try 1 red on the 1 oscar..


 Well it was bascially 1 red and 1 oscar

only 1 red was doing the harassing the rest just stayed back , they jumped in tho when the oscar was just too tired to fight back....

but 30 min of the film was 1 red (alpha) and the oscar going heads up with eachother








but the Red didnt stop the harassing he just kept going and going and going... until the oscar finally gave up . then the frenzy began


----------



## PygoManiac

I dont know about Ps much but my 8 inchers were never pussies. Rbs are not pussies, they are cautious. Cautious fish survive the most in the wild.


----------



## Vip

Im going to un-register from this forum after seeing that video, i know you did tell us not to watch it if we are cichlid lovers, but that just went a bit to overbord, i used to think this forum was pretty cool, but i never though it would promote such cruelty to helpless fish.


----------



## Vip

Vip's girlfriend here. You really need to get a life. How can you have a heart to do that? Im sure you could of gotten rid of it if you really wanted to. Are you sure your mother didnt drop you on the head at birth? because only a dumb $#@* would do that!!! You need to see professional help!


----------



## Judazzz

People, whatever others do is _their_ business - if he'd had shoved that Oscar up his ass or whatever, it was still his business - wheter you go along with that is something entirely different...
Disagreeing is fine (I'm not a fan of this type of video's either), but if you cannot do that in an at least halfway civilized way (which means without the use of profanity or disrespectful rtemarks), then please just zip it and go elsewhere. Flaming someone that does something you don't like won't make a difference whatsoever, except that it will spoil the atmosphere of this board - if you don't like it, don't watch it and move on (there was a disclaimer, so don't start complaining after the fact), or find you're luck elsewhere on the net.

If you don't like it, then tough luck - if it's a reason for you not to visit this board anymore, tougher luck (it's your loss): this is a site about piranha's and other predatory fish, and feedings of live fish is a part of that, no matter how much you piss and moan and disapprove and call others sick fucks for doing it....

One more thing: I see not-so-nice remarks from people that have applauded goldfish carnage in the past - can you spell HYPOCRISY???








Goldfish, oscar, piranha, pleco: what's the fuckin' difference - just because one fish is cuter or more interactive than another makes no difference: in the end they all end the same gruelling way with an erqual amount of pain (if fish sense that) and distress: being torn to shreds by piranha's ain't nowalk in the park for any type of fish.
IMO. either you're against _all forms_ of live fish feedings, or not: there's no inbetween, except being a hypocrit.
I'm done....

*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n'Vids_*


----------



## tinylilredbelly's

WOOPAH, Some ones a little whipped, stop watching piranha videos around your girlfriend... go bust out the disney and go whine about bambi

edit: Yah that was good to Judazz I just like my may better


----------



## killerbee

well said Judazz!!! Also good vid.


----------



## Genin

awesome vid man. that oscar got owned!


----------



## MR HARLEY

THat was sad to me , I like Oscars








But Great directing Skills


----------



## DaBreeZe

Vip said:


> Vip's girlfriend here. You really need to get a life. How can you have a heart to do that? Im sure you could of gotten rid of it if you really wanted to. Are you sure your mother didnt drop you on the head at birth? because only a dumb $#@* would do that!!! You need to see professional help!


 Hey V.I.P i think i know what ur name means V= very I= impotent P=p*ssy

dude u had to have your girlfriend post on the board? are u that whipped?

and u Need proffessional help becuz apparently dont know how to ReaD , i suggest hooked on phonics so u can understand the Meaning of "cichlid fans if u dont like it dont click the Link"

and good luck on finding another kick ass site like this









oh yea didnt u notice the name of this forum is "Piranha-fury.com"









and u must be a p*ssy to have your girlfriend to talk smack to members for u , apparently we know who wears the pants in the relationship


----------



## shutter13

awesome vid!!

and to everyone thats bitching... did red dragon put a gun to your head and make you watch it???? the first post clearly said reds killing and oscar or something like that....

and he didnt have anywhere to put it.... why let it die in a 10 gallon rather than go to a good cause.... piranha frenzy







but now if that was a greenterror i would be bitching


----------



## Death in #'s

dam and i thought i was the omly one with badass reds

dam i miss them


----------



## fury

we need more vids like this (imo)


----------



## prdemon

link doesnt work for me,sh*t!


----------



## K fizzly

why u guys hatin on dragon...just cuz he has better recording and editing skills then you...i dont really think he cares wut u guys say if your gonna flame him so just keep your mouth shut if ur gonna derail his post...

its not like the oscar was gonna die sooner or later ne ways...just cuz its a cichlid its bad to have been put in a tank

wut about u people who put plecos in your p-tanks to try to experiment and see how compatible piranha and plecos are...yet u know that eventually the pleco will be eaten...?

is it humane to put in goldfish and guppies in your fish tank when ur cycling and watch them die?

and to end my post i still say that video was awesome...and if u got something to say or ur still sad the oscar died...go cry me a river


----------



## Novato

You should have the same amount of Oscars against same amout of P's, so it would be a fair fight.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

K fizzly said:


> why u guys hatin on dragon...just cuz he has better recording and editing skills then you...i dont really think he cares wut u guys say if your gonna flame him so just keep your mouth shut if ur gonna derail his post...
> 
> its not like the oscar was gonna die sooner or later ne ways...just cuz its a cichlid its bad to have been put in a tank
> 
> wut about u people who put plecos in your p-tanks to try to experiment and see how compatible piranha and plecos are...yet u know that eventually the pleco will be eaten...?
> 
> is it humane to put in goldfish and guppies in your fish tank when ur cycling and watch them die?
> 
> and to end my post i still say that video was awesome...and if u got something to say or ur still sad the oscar died...go cry me a river


 not hatein just wishin such a cool fish didnt have to meet its demise under those sercomstances


----------



## lemmywinks

that isnt cool









even if you couldnt find a place to give it away you shouldnt have resorted to feeding it to your red bellys


----------



## ReDraGon->

Novato said:


> You should have the same amount of Oscars against same amout of P's, so it would be a fair fight.


 are u gonna buy me some oscars then?? if so you are more than welcome to throw them into my P tank....even tho i think the oscars will still meet death sooner or later.

My Ps just wont tolerate any other fish other than my pleco, unlike some lucky members who can keep other tank buds in with theyre Ps

and I was expecting some flaming from "some" members about what i DID

Judazz and K fizzly have a point wheether its goldie or a pleco or even an Oscar, a fish is a fish ....... dont hate becuz i dropped in a fish that has more personality than the other, just like how some members go thru 4 plecos in a month, Do u guys Flame on him?

Unless u are against Live feeding in general, and if u are u shouldnt have clicked on the link anyways

But many members would Agree that Seeing Pygos frenzy on a Big fish


----------



## mantis

great work on the vid guys, keep em comming


----------



## MR.FREEZ

> just like how some members go thru 4 plecos in a month, Do u guys Flame on him?


i might unless they expect it to die and know its only tempoary


----------



## ReDraGon->

mr.freez said:


> just like how some members go thru 4 plecos in a month, Do u guys Flame on him?
> 
> 
> 
> i might unless they expect it to die and know its only tempoary :laugh:
Click to expand...

 OK freeza


----------



## ttman

the vid was so blurry... can u do a hi-res version?


----------



## JReezelle

i like the vid mayn!!! good work...and for those of yall thats just goin bitch don't even watch the damn video!!! what the hell yall into piranhas for if that kinda sh*t makes yall touchy?


----------



## yonam

I got to admit :nod: , that's a very nice vid man


----------



## dwarf_dude

f*cking retard


----------



## Judazzz

dwarf_dude said:


> f*cking retard


 No, you are - enjoy your warning








And trust me, there's more where that came from if you continue to have trouble obeying the few board rules we have...


----------



## ReDraGon->

dwarf_dude said:


> f*cking retard


umm i think that is the V= Very I=impotent P=p*ssy girl

just made another account so he/she can post this garbage up, hey judazz why dont u check the Ip i bet it will come out the same as vips

what a retard hehe he used the same flag









edit* quote from Dabreeze V= I= P=


----------



## piranhamagnet

Damn, they didnt even give him a chance.


----------



## Judazzz

ReDraGon-> said:


> umm i think that is the V= Very I=impotent P=p*ssy girl
> 
> just made another account so he/she can post this garbage up, hey judazz why dont u check the Ip i bet it will come out the same as vips
> 
> what a retard hehe he used the same flag


That's what I was thinking...








It's not the same ip, but that doesn't mean that much. Rest assured though: we're all over like flies on dung.....


----------



## MR HARLEY

piranhamagnet said:


> Damn, they didnt even give him a chance.


 No chances anymore


----------



## DaBreeZe

flies on dung









Well that guy must be an idiot to be doing some stupid sh*t like that, maybe its his so called "girlfriend"









what a loser, now i know who needs professional help









Gs Judazz u do your admin powers on him








People like that just ruin this site IMO


----------



## Piranha_Mafia

reminds me of the time (1998) when I purchased a 6 inch red devil and a 5 inch jack dempsey and threw 'em in my 150 gallon that housed 25 2-3 inch redbellys, I wish i had a vid back then to record that carnage. it was unprecedented and grusoem to say the least. Right now I only have 9 of the original 25 all between 8-10 inches in length, 3 died of cannibalism, 2 died from a fungal infection and 11 I sold back to the vendors (Big Als).


----------



## ike229

why do people put this shitty music with their videos? I say up the video quality, and eliminate the sound..... that way we can see what the hell is going on!


----------



## DaBreeZe

How is the music shitty? i like it... sh*t is tight and the movie was reformatted to make it smaller so we can see it on here , i guess u got a shitty comp u need to upgrade along with your Gay looking avatar.

apparently Alot of other Members See the Video fine, i guess u Need a better video card. or glasses :nod:


----------



## ike229

DaBreeZe said:


> How is the music shitty? i like it... sh*t is tight and the movie was reformatted to make it smaller so we can see it on here , i guess u got a shitty comp u need to upgrade along with your Gay looking avatar.
> 
> apparently Alot of other Members See the Video fine, i guess u Need a better video card. or glasses :nod:


 Or maybe my video card is top of the line, and Im running at such a high resolution that it makes the video tiny as hell. A 320 x 240 video file is an idea of the past. And for the record : the music sucks ass, thats a fact.

As for the gay avatar.... Im not the one living amongst the **** in Southern California.

Wouldnt suprise me if you were a Kerry supporter either.

W '04 !


----------



## ReDraGon->

ike229 said:


> DaBreeZe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is the music shitty? i like it... sh*t is tight and the movie was reformatted to make it smaller so we can see it on here , i guess u got a shitty comp u need to upgrade along with your Gay looking avatar.
> 
> apparently Alot of other Members See the Video fine, i guess u Need a better video card. or glasses :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe my video card is top of the line, and Im running at such a high resolution that it makes the video tiny as hell. A 320 x 240 video file is an idea of the past. And for the record : the music sucks ass, thats a fact.
> 
> As for the gay avatar.... Im not the one living amongst the **** in Southern California.
> 
> Wouldnt suprise me if you were a Kerry supporter either.
> 
> W '04 !
Click to expand...

 Well if u dont like the sounds then tough luck , I like it and so do many other Members, what would u rather have?? some rock song?

Well the Video was resized so Piranha fury can play it the original version is very clear but the File is too Big this is where Winkyee came in and resized it for me









Well Lets See if u can Put up a "better" video with "better" sounds and resolution
u Ass U only got Like 20 posts who r u to tell me anything









I Live in So bay KiLLa Cali and along with many other P fury Members, We arent HoMos with Hello Kitty as our AssVatars









I was going to Say welcome to P fury but instead i will say Go ahead and throw in that oscar u suggested in your very 1st topic u started titled "oscars with my reds?"

and when that Oscar starts punking ur p*ssy reds u can Ship it to me so i can make ANOTHER video that is more clear and u can even request a song that ill put on the vid......

Go cry Me a River is what K fizzle would Say


----------



## killfishygo

Nice vid, they fucked that oscar up








Did they finish it?


----------



## ReDraGon->

killfishygo said:


> Nice vid, they fucked that oscar up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they finish it?


 Yeah they finished him off pretty Quik after they Tagged him, only thing left was a part of the Head, which i left in there. But after about an hour or so the Killas left No evidence of the carnage


----------



## DaBreeZe

Hello Kitty....... wondering whos the ****









or is IKe229 V.I.P.s girlfriend?


----------



## Judazzz

Oh for Christ's sake, don't turn this into a pissing contest once again









Let this be a warning: people that wreck this thread will feel the consequences... So keep your "_Your computer stinks_" and "_You're a ****_" and "_W'04_" comments to yourself - no one's waiting for that crap...


----------



## piranhaperson

I also like oscars. But He left A warning if you don't want to see it you don't have to watch the video. This is what p's do they kill other fish. I had a few instances where a fish just kept bothering its tankmates and i fed it to my p's to get rid of it. I didn't watch the vid its downloading still. So I cant say anything about it but seriously its just a fish, like your feeder fish.


----------



## fiveo93

for an good overall video but







for losing the oscar. sorry bro, i'm just an oscar fan, dont blast me


----------



## SLANTED

Got some crazy reds there. . .


----------



## Symphony

I'm a big Oscar fan myself so I didn't watch the video, but P's gotta eat, right? I would probably feel different if I watched it because I'm kinda a softie like that and I love Oscars, but I guess I just don't see the difference in feeding one fish or another









Btw I'm new


----------



## Gordeez

ike229 said:


> DaBreeZe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt suprise me if you were a Kerry supporter either.
> W '04 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, hopefully I can view the video at home.
> Cant at work, Dont have the proper Formats/Compressors here installed
Click to expand...


----------



## redbelly4

Malice said:


> didnt stand a chance..
> 
> try 1 red on the 1 oscar..


 the piranha would still win i had one red and one oscar once the oscar was a wimp he just accepted his death


----------



## rchan11

mr.freez said:


> i think it was shitty such a nice oscar was killed like that


 I agree







The poor Oscar had no place to go and the Ps ganged upon him.


----------



## TheSaint

that video is hardcore! couldnt do it myself but its amazing to watch


----------



## yorkshire

Life is pleasant,
Death is peaceful,
its the transition thats troublesome.

If people dont like the o's transition from life to death, then they shouldn't have watched the clip.

There was a warning!


----------



## TheSaint

yorkshire said:


> Life is pleasant,
> Death is peaceful,
> its the transition thats troublesome.


 f*ck me another chinese proverb! stick that one in yer sig too!


----------



## yorkshire

TheSaint said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life is pleasant,
> Death is peaceful,
> its the transition thats troublesome.
> 
> 
> 
> f*ck me another chinese proverb! stick that one in yer sig too!
Click to expand...























you amuse me


----------



## TheSaint

yorkshire said:


> you amuse me


 and you enlighten me oh great master :laugh:


----------



## yorkshire




----------



## ReDraGon->

yorkshire said:


> Life is pleasant,
> Death is peaceful,
> its the transition thats troublesome.
> 
> If people dont like the o's transition from life to death, then they shouldn't have watched the clip.
> 
> There was a warning!


 york shire i wish more people or actually P fury members were more Like you!!

the reason is i Did have a warning and Yet People who Like Oscars or cichlids still click the Link and then gotta go cry all about how the Oscar Got OWNED









Its Like going to watch a Action Film and u wanted to watch a comedy, u walkout all pissed off wondering why u watched it, then when the reviews come out u are complaing on how there was too much action for u,

Just Like how i stated "OSCAR OWNAGE" if u dont like the link dont click it!

but they still click then cry about how u hated WATCHING the oscar get OWNED







Then they Flame on how I can do such a thing









Well whats Done is Done and more Videos to Come : Like goldfish , mice, and EVEN more cichlids Like j dempseys and Flowerhorns :rasp:


----------



## TheSaint

ReDraGon-> said:


> Well whats Done is Done and more Videos to Come : Like goldfish , mice, and EVEN more cichlids Like j dempseys and Flowerhorns :rasp:


 your one crazy sob!


----------



## yorkshire

i agree,
but credit to the oscar, he fought well against a greater enemy with sharper teeth.









maybe the vid may answer all those questions about keeping p's and o's together :nod:

all those that dont like it, treat it as education.....for those that are thinking of puting an o in with piranahs, .....and for those that dont pay atention to warnings before clicking on vid clips


----------



## ReDraGon->

TheSaint said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well whats Done is Done and more Videos to Come : Like goldfish , mice, and EVEN more cichlids Like j dempseys and Flowerhorns :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> your one crazy sob!
Click to expand...

 Well not anymore at least, i Just Like watching my Natts in Action


----------



## TheSaint

ReDraGon-> said:


> TheSaint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well whats Done is Done and more Videos to Come : Like goldfish , mice, and EVEN more cichlids Like j dempseys and Flowerhorns :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> your one crazy sob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well not anymore at least, i Just Like watching my Natts in Action
Click to expand...

so do I! keep em coming ..even if they do kill my 56k dial up!


----------



## ReDraGon->

u saw it on 56k?


----------



## r0d1mus

Cool video.... but kinda sucked seeing the poor oscar getting munched... he tried so hard


----------



## camotekid

i think oscars are cool tankmates. if anyone had seen the big mouse video, the adult reds have a bigass oscar tankmate in great shape (without nips or whatsoever) and even joins the feeding frenzy upon the mouse.


----------



## TheSaint

ReDraGon-> said:


> u saw it on 56k?


 No I "saved the target as" then watched it! I'd still be waiting for it to stop buffering if I had watched it stream!!


----------



## ReDraGon->

Well thats Good to know that 56krs are able to see the Video









winkyee really hooked it up on the file size


----------



## JAC

Nice video man, pay no attention to the oscar loving haters.


----------



## hyphen

finally saw it. good job...shoulda starved the Ps for a lot longer though


----------



## ReDraGon->

^^ Yea i should ^^ have not fed them for a few days.....there would have been more of a "frenzy"

I kept on with regular feeding hours, I just fed them "cichlid" pellets and then 20 hours later i fed hem a real "cichlid"


----------



## Piranha_Mafia

ReDraGon-> said:


> ^^ Yea i should ^^ have not fed them for a few days.....there would have been more of a "frenzy"
> 
> I kept on with regular feeding hours, I just fed them "cichlid" pellets and then 20 hours later i fed hem a real "cichlid"


 real cichlid


----------



## smtNL

Nice video dude...EVERYONE who clicked was as curious as i was, and wanted to cee some hard action...


----------



## Ashfury

really cool


----------



## Tinkerbelle

I'm a big fan of oscars, but i have to admit it was interesting seeing how the piranhas... swarm? to finish him off.

only thing i've seen stranger than that was my betta killing a 3" pleco (he'd ripped off all his fins by the time i got home and i managed to see him finishing off the second eyeball- the pleco was dead by that point).... bet your p's could gulp my betta in one bite tho


----------



## MR.FREEZ

Tinkerbelle said:


> bet your p's could gulp my betta in one bite tho


 like potato chips


----------



## shutter13

i dont get it... do bettas even have teeth???

cuz plecos are fairly armoured...


----------



## aaron07_20

That doesnt prove sh*t..I would like to throw your biggest meanest toughest red into a tank full of breeding convicts..


----------



## DaBreeZe

aaron07_20 said:


> That doesnt prove sh*t..I would like to throw your biggest meanest toughest red into a tank full of breeding convicts..


 Hey AAron i havnt Been a member here for long but from what i have seen from your POsts ... i have concluded u are a f****t ass Hater , why is it when someone has anything up u are the ONLY guy that is hating on him??

What are u trying to Prove on throwing a red with a bunch of "breeding convicts"
What if i throw u into a pair a "breeding **** ****" what would u do then huh :laugh:

Ok then why dont u go buy a pair of "breeding convicts" into dragons tank and see what happens to them :laugh:

ill make sure he will take out the other 4 reds in there and leav in his ALPHA P in there... i have seen his Reds upclose and sh*t they arent no joke man his reds are by far the meanest reds ive seen... but u throw in 1 convicts in with my reds they probably wont even touch him


----------



## elTwitcho

Holy christ, I didn't watch the video but after reading this thread I can think of like 10 members I'd like to see eaten by Dragon's "KiLLa ReDs"


----------



## nasher

where's the vid gone then?


----------



## Winkyee

New location of vid


----------



## konrad05

damn awesome video
















You should have made it longer to the point where there was no more of the fish left


----------



## ReDraGon->

konrad05 said:


> damn awesome video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have made it longer to the point where there was no more of the fish left


 thx man... i wouldve made it longer but there would be ALOT more flaming on why the poor cute little oscar got messed up









and Winkee had to resize it scince it was already too big of file ... i should make the aftermath video huh









and yea the oscar was all gone after they were done


----------



## LiteEmUpGood

Link doesnt work.... and yes we definitly need more links like this.


----------



## Lex

yeah man, thats a wicked video... keep them coming...


----------



## flyboy

dude, you are a heartless, cruel, unloved, stupid, human being. i cant believe you did that. i am lost for words. and no i didnt watch it. you are an idiot pure and simple. people like you make me soooo f*cking mad. you dont deserve to have animals. jackass.


----------



## elTwitcho

flyboy said:


> dude, you are a heartless, cruel, unloved, stupid, human being. i cant believe you did that. i am lost for words. and no i didnt watch it. you are an idiot pure and simple. people like you make me soooo f*cking mad. you dont deserve to have animals. jackass.


 First of all, how is it different from feeding anything else to your piranhas?

Second of all, he tried to find the oscar a home and couldn't. Nobody would take it, and getting eaten by his reds is a better existence than living in a 10 gallon all it's life.


----------



## micus

Y WONT THIS THREAD DIE,

i mean this is great and redragon is a great guy, but wtf, this thread has been around longer then some of my sox


----------



## flyboy

OK, so i am supposed to believe that he pleaded with people to take the oscar. i would have taken the oscar and im sure many other people would have also, so he obviuosly didnt ask everyone. let me ask you this, do you actually believe being torn apart by p's is a humane way to die? no, it is not quick and painless. go tangle with a pack of hungry wolves, and then tell me how you feel.


----------



## PygoManiac

flyboy said:


> OK, so i am supposed to believe that he pleaded with people to take the oscar. i would have taken the oscar and im sure many other people would have also, so he obviuosly didnt ask everyone. let me ask you this, do you actually believe being torn apart by p's is a humane way to die? no, it is not quick and painless. go tangle with a pack of hungry wolves, and then tell me how you feel.


 Quit being so sensitive. Piranhas need live feeders, they forma critical part of a healthy piranha diet. And its the friggin owner's choice to feed their Piranha discus if he wants to. And there's nothing special about oscars that would keep piranhas from eating them lol, its gotta be some feeder so it might as well be an oscar.


----------



## ReDraGon->

elTwitcho said:


> flyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude, you are a heartless, cruel, unloved, stupid, human being. i cant believe you did that. i am lost for words. and no i didnt watch it. you are an idiot pure and simple. people like you make me soooo f*cking mad. you dont deserve to have animals. jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, how is it different from feeding anything else to your piranhas?
> 
> Second of all, he tried to find the oscar a home and couldn't. Nobody would take it, and getting eaten by his reds is a better existence than living in a 10 gallon all it's life.
Click to expand...

 Yes i have tried ASKING everyone here in So bay cali ...

in a week i have been to EVERY SINGLE Fish store and Pet shop...

i had 2 answers ....

1st answer was a big "NO WE DO NOT ACCEPT LARGE CICHLIDS"

2nd answer "Sure we will take him from you Sir"...

when i got the 2nd answer ... i got a small smile to my face... but then when i got to see the Living conditions the Oscar would Live in .... I think he would rather be in the 10 gal.

So instead of leaving him in the 10 gal where he would die a slow death...
I DECIDED to have him swim with the Ps









FLYBOY u are probably the same Flamer on this thread... I mean Cmon man dont u got better things to do than Going on and Bringing this thread back up?

and i take care of MY FISH... sh*t they eat better than me sometimes









and why are u soo pissed off ?... U must have a nice cute oscar......

But if i am correct this WEBSITE is called PIRANHA-FURY.COM


----------



## ReDraGon->

PygoManiac said:


> flyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so i am supposed to believe that he pleaded with people to take the oscar. i would have taken the oscar and im sure many other people would have also, so he obviuosly didnt ask everyone. let me ask you this, do you actually believe being torn apart by p's is a humane way to die? no, it is not quick and painless. go tangle with a pack of hungry wolves, and then tell me how you feel.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit being so sensitive. Piranhas need live feeders, they forma critical part of a healthy piranha diet. And its the friggin owner's choice to feed their Piranha discus if he wants to. And there's nothing special about oscars that would keep piranhas from eating them lol, its gotta be some feeder so it might as well be an oscar.
Click to expand...

 yea what are so special about them... they are just LARGE feeders man









and HATERS CAN HATE all they want .... it doesnt change a thing

the OSCAR still got OWNED


----------



## Lex

red dragon your video was sweet, thats the bottom line despite what any oscar lover says...i look forward to being entertained by your future vids...


----------



## syd

you gota give it up to the oscar he was just plopped in the tank and already was fighting back. it was a good video though


----------



## yonam

Flyboy, why wouldn't you shut the f*ck up man! chill out man! don't be a hater!!


----------



## yorkshire

I dont get it, the vid had a warning yet people still complain.









Go and watch a cert18 film and then complain it contains violence or sex......You'll be laughed at


----------



## ReDraGon->

Lex - Im glad u liked the vid.. and YeS i am also looking forward to my next videos which now i will be Pming u when it comes out









svd - Yea the oscar was "plopped" into the tank for about 10 minutes he stood his ground... only when he started attacking the Piranhas, is when my alpha P named "Geronimo" went in. ... but i do give the oscar credit he put up a fight

Yonam and yorkshire - u guys are both right , there was a warning but they still Bitch :laugh:
and Flyboy Shut your mouth ... How is it that cute little goldfish are OK to be Torn up by Ps and oscars arent huh?


----------



## Cyrax

Nice vid.....to all those that oppose the vid....it's no worse than when you feed your fish feeders.


----------



## elTwitcho

flyboy said:


> OK, so i am supposed to believe that he pleaded with people to take the oscar. i would have taken the oscar and im sure many other people would have also, so he obviuosly didnt ask everyone. let me ask you this, do you actually believe being torn apart by p's is a humane way to die? no, it is not quick and painless. go tangle with a pack of hungry wolves, and then tell me how you feel.


 have you ever actually tried to get rid of a large central american cichlid? The local fish industry makes a shitload on selling central american cichlids ESPECIALLY OSCARS to people who do not know they will get as big as they do in their tank. What this means, is you have an EPIDEMIC of people who have fish too big for what people can house them in and EVERYONE is trying to take back their Oscars and whatever other cichlids. Ever see a big Oscar for sale in the buy/sell forums? Price is 5 dollars if you're lucky, usually it's "free to good home" because nobody wants them.

You think it's so easy to get rid of a big central? Take my Texas Cichlid. He's a great fish that I rescued from a piranha tank but unfortunately nobody wants him and I can't keep him. My current asking price is "free", guess how many offers I've gotten,

Like I said, I feel bad for the fish but sh*t happens. Yes getting eaten by piranhas is better than spending it's life being tortured in a 10 gallon. If I had the choice of living the rest of my life in a 4 foot by 2 foot closet or getting "torn apart by a pack of wolves" as you put it, you can bet your ass I'd chose the wolves.


----------



## hi this is pat

this oscar act like a wug...those red's woudlnt try this with my O'S
peace out


----------



## Reddevill

flyboy said:


> dude, you are a heartless, cruel, unloved, stupid, human being. i cant believe you did that. i am lost for words. and no i didnt watch it. you are an idiot pure and simple. people like you make me soooo f*cking mad. you dont deserve to have animals. jackass.


Dont listen to people with these stupid comments. There is a warning, yet they watch the video.

Cool freakin video, my co-workers really dug it!!!!!
















MORE VIDEOS!!!


----------



## ReDraGon->

hi this is pat said:


> this oscar act like a wug...those red's woudlnt try this with my O'S
> peace out


 Ok then why dont u go an send me 1 of your O's and ill make another video of your "O" getting O'wned









Red Devil thx for the support im glad you and your Co workers Liked the Vid..
dont worry there will be a few more vids coming soon ... ill keep u guys Posted

about the People who are hating well its ok they can go cry me a river


----------



## Bilbo

hahahaaha, you guys are calling those red bellies tuff ? they were ganging up on the oscar. that aint tuff. im a pretty tuff guy but i cant fight off 5 other guys at one time. and to say that there was just one that was harrassing them is so not true. i saw others picking every now and then also. just like a guy surounded by 5 other guys with one that hes fighting but the buddies keep jumpin in and throwing a punch every now and then. thats cheap. You guys want to see tuff. Take all them red bellies out and put just one in there with the same age flower horn with a devider between the two. once the flower horn gets used to the environment remove the devider. Then we will see who gets creamed! matter of fact, you can even put two pirahnas in there. hahahahaa, he will tear them a new one. i have a veija that would kill every one of those one on one. Those red bellies arent tuff at all by themselves.


----------



## ReDraGon->

Bilbo said:


> hahahaaha, you guys are calling those red bellies tuff ? they were ganging up on the oscar. that aint tuff. im a pretty tuff guy but i cant fight off 5 other guys at one time. and to say that there was just one that was harrassing them is so not true. i saw others picking every now and then also. just like a guy surounded by 5 other guys with one that hes fighting but the buddies keep jumpin in and throwing a punch every now and then. thats cheap. You guys want to see tuff. Take all them red bellies out and put just one in there with the same age flower horn with a devider between the two. once the flower horn gets used to the environment remove the devider. Then we will see who gets creamed! matter of fact, you can even put two pirahnas in there. hahahahaa, he will tear them a new one. i have a veija that would kill every one of those one on one. Those red bellies arent tuff at all by themselves.












if u saw the other 15 minutes of the vid u would shut your trap....

and when i do get my hands on a Flowerhorn ..... which will be bigger than my Ps...just like the oscar was .... he too will be OWNED


----------



## master_of_puppets

damn redragon, ur so fuckin cruel man, heartless, stupid, etc.

f*ck all of u people saying these sh*t to redragon







. I finally saw ur video man and I would say its the sh*t


----------



## camotekid

tol, isnt it the name "red dragon" used to be one of those hundreds of generic names of flower horns? (red general, blue comet, pearl dragon, etc..):rasp:


----------



## ReDraGon->

master_of_puppets said:


> damn redragon, ur so fuckin cruel man, heartless, stupid, etc.
> 
> f*ck all of u people saying these sh*t to redragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I finally saw ur video man and I would say its the sh*t


----------



## ReDraGon->

camotekid said:


> tol, isnt it the name "red dragon" used to be one of those hundreds of generic names of flower horns? (red general, blue comet, pearl dragon, etc..):rasp:


 really i wouldnt know that scince any cichlid= a large feeder to me :laugh:


----------



## Bilbo

ReDraGon-> said:


> Bilbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaaha, you guys are calling those red bellies tuff ? they were ganging up on the oscar. that aint tuff. im a pretty tuff guy but i cant fight off 5 other guys at one time. and to say that there was just one that was harrassing them is so not true. i saw others picking every now and then also. just like a guy surounded by 5 other guys with one that hes fighting but the buddies keep jumpin in and throwing a punch every now and then. thats cheap. You guys want to see tuff. Take all them red bellies out and put just one in there with the same age flower horn with a devider between the two. once the flower horn gets used to the environment remove the devider. Then we will see who gets creamed! matter of fact, you can even put two pirahnas in there. hahahahaa, he will tear them a new one. i have a veija that would kill every one of those one on one. Those red bellies arent tuff at all by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u saw the other 15 minutes of the vid u would shut your trap....
> 
> and when i do get my hands on a Flowerhorn ..... which will be bigger than my Ps...just like the oscar was .... he too will be OWNED
Click to expand...

 thats fine. just remember to put a devider in there and let the fh get used to the environment for about a week. then take out all your pirrahnas but one and take the devider out. hhhhahahahahah, you may not enjoy what happens. how old is your pirahnas? make sure the fh is also just as old. a fh thats 4 or 5 inches wont do. hes just a baby then. make sure hes mature. mmmmm like around a year old. he will crush your little pirahna


----------



## Reddevill

Bilbo said:


> hahahaaha, you guys are calling those red bellies tuff ? they were ganging up on the oscar. that aint tuff. im a pretty tuff guy but i cant fight off 5 other guys at one time. and to say that there was just one that was harrassing them is so not true. i saw others picking every now and then also. just like a guy surounded by 5 other guys with one that hes fighting but the buddies keep jumpin in and throwing a punch every now and then. thats cheap. You guys want to see tuff. Take all them red bellies out and put just one in there with the same age flower horn with a devider between the two. once the flower horn gets used to the environment remove the devider. Then we will see who gets creamed! matter of fact, you can even put two pirahnas in there. hahahahaa, he will tear them a new one. i have a veija that would kill every one of those one on one. Those red bellies arent tuff at all by themselves.


 Why dont you take your fish over to RedDragons house then and let them battled it out! Call me before you do, cause I want to watch!

Your Fish would get eaten dude. The bottom line is that, cichlids lack the teeth. I had a Reddevil, mean as hell,..even bit my hand a couple times while I would clean his tank,but nothing happend cause he had NO TEETH!

One bite,..one Kill!







Your cichlid would be KIA!

If you still dont believe it, then bring your fish to their funeral!!!


----------



## buette

it was a nice vid
judazz is right with his sentences: you dont like dont watch it

oscars are NOT as peaceful as they are described in the magazins 
i had one, it was not a nice fish, but my p cleared up the area

buette


----------



## Bilbo

Reddevill said:


> Bilbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaaha, you guys are calling those red bellies tuff ? they were ganging up on the oscar. that aint tuff. im a pretty tuff guy but i cant fight off 5 other guys at one time. and to say that there was just one that was harrassing them is so not true. i saw others picking every now and then also. just like a guy surounded by 5 other guys with one that hes fighting but the buddies keep jumpin in and throwing a punch every now and then. thats cheap. You guys want to see tuff. Take all them red bellies out and put just one in there with the same age flower horn with a devider between the two. once the flower horn gets used to the environment remove the devider. Then we will see who gets creamed! matter of fact, you can even put two pirahnas in there. hahahahaa, he will tear them a new one. i have a veija that would kill every one of those one on one. Those red bellies arent tuff at all by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you take your fish over to RedDragons house then and let them battled it out! Call me before you do, cause I want to watch!
> 
> Your Fish would get eaten dude. The bottom line is that, cichlids lack the teeth. I had a Reddevil, mean as hell,..even bit my hand a couple times while I would clean his tank,but nothing happend cause he had NO TEETH!
> 
> One bite,..one Kill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cichlid would be KIA!
> 
> If you still dont believe it, then bring your fish to their funeral!!!
Click to expand...

 hahahahahah... now way dude. Fh DDDOOOOO have teeth, and though they are not as big as pirahnas they STILL are waaaay meaner. a mature fh would hit that P. so hard it would hurt it bad. have you ever been " hit" by a mature fh ? Just the hitting power alone is powerful. And a lone pirahna is a little scared wimp by itself. he wouldnt dare mess with that fh wonce the fh hit him a few times. FH are just tougher dude. plain and simple.


----------



## Bilbo

a dad gum molly is meaner than a lone red belly


----------



## PygoManiac

Prolly wht u say is right bilbo, but if the red belly does turn out to be a fearless one, it will cut through your flowerhorn, no hitting and bumping.


----------



## elTwitcho

Bilbo said:


> a mature fh would hit that P. so hard it would hurt it bad. have you ever been " hit" by a mature fh ? Just the hitting power alone is powerful.


 I assume you have right? Well if you've still got your hand that pretty much settles it, because if you'd ever been bitten by a piranha you would lose some fingers. It's not a matter of "wow that was pretty hard, ouch" it's a matter of you would need medical attention afterwards.

And this is a stupid argument, Bilbo a dovii would kill your flowerhorn in the time it took you to say "oh no get my fish out of there!" . Flowerhorns are mean but aren't that tough


----------



## Bilbo

you obviously have never owned flowerhorns before. or either you havent seen a mature one. a mature fh at the same age as a mature dovi would thump a dovi's head. fh are very tuff. especially a big one. they are extreemly agressive and their teeth are easily visible even though they arent near as big as pirahna. a pirahna has a very week body and though its bite may be more deadlier than an fh , it wouldnt get to many bite in before it was dead up agaist a mature flowerhorn. a mature fh body is very thick and stocky and could take several hits from a pirahna before it was killed. however that pirahna couldnt take several hits from an fh before it was disabled and then the fh would keep its beat on.


----------



## elTwitcho

Bilbo said:


> you obviously have never owned flowerhorns before. or either you havent seen a mature one. a mature fh at the same age as a mature dovi would thump a dovi's head. fh are very tuff. especially a big one. they are extreemly agressive and their teeth are easily visible even though they arent near as big as pirahna. a pirahna has a very week body and though its bite may be more deadlier than an fh , it wouldnt get to many bite in before it was dead up agaist a mature flowerhorn. a mature fh body is very thick and stocky and could take several hits from a pirahna before it was killed. however that pirahna couldnt take several hits from an fh before it was disabled and then the fh would keep its beat on.


Dude you're seriously mistaken.

First a dovii would disable your flowerhorns swim bladder right off the bat and your flowerhorn would go belly up and get eaten. There's no contest, period.

As for the piranha being "weak bodied" maybe you should read up about what you're talking about instead of basing everything on what you saw of the 2 inch baby piranhas at the pet store. There is something called a skeletal structure, and it has much more to do with how strong a fish's body is than "I like, looked at them both right, and the flowerhorn like, looked kind of thicker you know? so it's like, probably way stronger man". Seriously dude, look into it instead of just guessing.


----------



## ReDraGon->

elTwitcho said:


> Bilbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> you obviously have never owned flowerhorns before. or either you havent seen a mature one. a mature fh at the same age as a mature dovi would thump a dovi's head. fh are very tuff. especially a big one. they are extreemly agressive and their teeth are easily visible even though they arent near as big as pirahna. a pirahna has a very week body and though its bite may be more deadlier than an fh , it wouldnt get to many bite in before it was dead up agaist a mature flowerhorn. a mature fh body is very thick and stocky and could take several hits from a pirahna before it was killed. however that pirahna couldnt take several hits from an fh before it was disabled and then the fh would keep its beat on.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you're seriously mistaken.
> 
> First a dovii would disable your flowerhorns swim bladder right off the bat and your flowerhorn would go belly up and get eaten. There's no contest, period.
> 
> As for the piranha being "weak bodied" maybe you should read up about what you're talking about instead of basing everything on what you saw of the 2 inch baby piranhas at the pet store. There is something called a skeletal structure, and it has much more to do with how strong a fish's body is than "I like, looked at them both right, and the flowerhorn like, looked kind of thicker you know? so it's like, probably way stronger man". Seriously dude, get a clue
Click to expand...

:laugh: bilbo =


----------



## dead golfish

the fight could go both ways it depends on the individual fish really
and there is difference between feeding a oscar and a feeder goldfish
y because feeders are bred to die thats what they are meant to do however
oscars are bred to be enjoyed in an aquarium.
Also the oscar could be kept in the 10 gallon for untill you found a proper home


----------



## Bilbo

dead golfish said:


> the fight could go both ways it depends on the individual fish really
> and there is difference between feeding a oscar and a feeder goldfish
> y because feeders are bred to die thats what they are meant to do however
> oscars are bred to be enjoyed in an aquarium.
> Also the oscar could be kept in the 10 gallon for untill you found a proper home


 yeah but these dunb dunbs dont know this. they think im going off of guess work....hahahahahah thats so funny. i know what i know. and any one of them could put a pirahna in my buddies fh tank and you would see the same stupid thing that you seen with this bias vid they have here. THE SAME THING! hahahahhaha, little red belly. i would like to drop one of those red bellies in my fh fry tank, they are about 4 inches and they would have him stripped of his flesh before he could say " help" and thats the truth.

and plus it like you said. oscars arent ment for this fate. this guy here acts like hes all correct and everything by saying he was putting it out of its mysery , when in fact by the way hes been talking you can tell that he got his kicks out of it. little red bellies.... hahahhaha, hahahahahaha







, hahahahahaha


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i think ur a dumbass for doing that like said above let it live on the 10 gallon for a bit at least its living i wouldnt be able to have sat there and taped that let alone watch it happen i guess some people just dont have the feelings for cruelty to animals....... its like letting a pitbull fight a chiaua its just not right u know the outcome b4 it happens........ id love to see you thrown in a tank and see how well you do for urself maybe not p's but sharks......... yeah sharks....... see how u like being out numbered and fucked with no where to hide i cant believe u have no heart to sit there and watch that happen i think u are sick in the head


----------



## yorkshire

oscar v rbp v flowerhorn v rhom v bloody great big shark..........my dad's biger than your dad









the bottom line is the oscar got owned








why it lost is pretty obvious, and its also pretty obvious it was no p*ssy and went out fighting









As far as " oscars aren't feeders and are bred to be kept in aquariums", I'm pretty sure o's get eaten alive every day in the wild. same as p's do, same as fh's do.

if you dont like it dont watch it, and if you didn't watch it , quit moanin


----------



## dead golfish

yorkshire while you are right that they do get eaten in the wild that has nothing to do with what we talking about now. why? because we are talking about living in captivity


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

doesnt defeat the purpose he is a fuckin moron and deserves to be eatten and feel helpless...... its still cruelty to animals weather its a fish or a dog it was a cruel act that he set up to occur


----------



## Death in #'s

yorkshire said:


> oscar v rbp v flowerhorn v rhom v bloody great big shark..........my dad's biger than your dad :rasp:
> 
> the bottom line is the oscar got owned :nod:
> why it lost is pretty obvious, and its also pretty obvious it was no p*ssy and went out fighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as " oscars aren't feeders and are bred to be kept in aquariums", I'm pretty sure o's get eaten alive every day in the wild. same as p's do, same as fh's do.
> 
> if you dont like it dont watch it, and if you didn't watch it , quit moanin










great answer

seriously though stop crying about a stupid oscar getting eaten
i love oscars and so does yorkshire (he has 2) 
it was a great vid and the oscar held his own for a while

to me everything in a fish store is food

maybe i should get a shoal agian and put a stingray in there (i would cut the tail/barb off) and ill see what everyone says then


----------



## yorkshire

dead golfish said:


> yorkshire while you are right that they do get eaten in the wild that has nothing to do with what we talking about now. why? because we are talking about living in captivity


 depends how indepth you want to take it, it could be considered cruel to keep wild fish, ment to live in huge river systems, in 50 gallon aquariums.









its different views, thats all. dont see the point in hatin


----------



## ReDraGon->

Hey DAn why dont u stop crying about what u just saw...and No im no Moron why dont u go down here to cali and try to be hard... i dont think so u are probably a little kid still living with your parents... so do me a favor STFU before i go GTA on your ass...

and dead goldfish... your trying to say that goldfish arent meant to be housed as pets? WTF do u even know what u are talking about

ALOT of people KEEP goldfish as Pets they see them as oscars....some people have goldsifh for years AS PETS...
So dont give me no BS about an Goldie is meant to die and an oscar isnt man... if it isnt a P its a Feeder to me.

and Bilbo faggins u STFU too about your all crazy Fh.. which belongs to your friend :laugh:

Cmon fellas i Had a Big Ass WARNING yet u still click and then start


----------



## yorkshire

Bilbo said:


> dead golfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fight could go both ways it depends on the individual fish really
> and there is difference between feeding a oscar and a feeder goldfish
> y because feeders are bred to die thats what they are meant to do however
> oscars are bred to be enjoyed in an aquarium.
> Also the oscar could be kept in the 10 gallon for untill you found a proper home
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but these dunb dunbs dont know this. they think im going off of guess work....hahahahahah thats so funny. i know what i know. and any one of them could put a pirahna in my buddies fh tank and you would see the same stupid thing that you seen with this bias vid they have here. THE SAME THING! hahahahhaha, little red belly. i would like to drop one of those red bellies in my fh fry tank, they are about 4 inches and they would have him stripped of his flesh before he could say " help" and thats the truth.
> 
> and plus it like you said. oscars arent ment for this fate. this guy here acts like hes all correct and everything by saying he was putting it out of its mysery , when in fact by the way hes been talking you can tell that he got his kicks out of it. little red bellies.... hahahhaha, hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , hahahahahaha
Click to expand...

 Bilbo, you go on about the oscars mysery and slate dragon for his vid, yet gleefully go on about how youd enjoy to see his p's killed etc. one smells a hypocrite who's just after provoking an argument


----------



## dead golfish

yes fish are meant to live in large river systems however most do not live throughout the whike river also as long as the fish is kept in an appropriate size aquarium where they have room to move freely thats not cruel and though the oscar may of had to live in a ten gallon for even a couple months untill red dragon was able to find a proper hime thats better than death


----------



## ReDraGon->

dead golfish said:


> yes fish are meant to live in large river systems however most do not live throughout the whike river also as long as the fish is kept in an appropriate size aquarium where they have room to move freely thats not cruel and though the oscar may of had to live in a ten gallon for even a couple months untill red dragon was able to find a proper hime thats better than death


 OMFG how many times MUST i say it

I TRIED for 1 MONTH to GIVE AWAY MY OSCAR .....

i even had a thread in members Classified... BUT NOOOO ONE WILL TAKE HiM

So he became an actor my my video


----------



## dead golfish

red dragon i never said all goldfish i said feeder goldfish


----------



## Death in #'s

ReDraGon-> said:


> dead golfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes fish are meant to live in large river systems however most do not live throughout the whike river also as long as the fish is kept in an appropriate size aquarium where they have room to move freely thats not cruel and though the oscar may of had to live in a ten gallon for even a couple months untill red dragon was able to find a proper hime thats better than death
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG how many times MUST i say it
> 
> I TRIED for 1 MONTH to GIVE AWAY MY OSCAR .....
> 
> i even had a thread in members Classified... BUT NOOOO ONE WILL TAKE HiM
> 
> So he became an actor my my video
Click to expand...









he became a star not just an actor


----------



## ReDraGon->

Death in # said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dead golfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes fish are meant to live in large river systems however most do not live throughout the whike river also as long as the fish is kept in an appropriate size aquarium where they have room to move freely thats not cruel and though the oscar may of had to live in a ten gallon for even a couple months untill red dragon was able to find a proper hime thats better than death
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG how many times MUST i say it
> 
> I TRIED for 1 MONTH to GIVE AWAY MY OSCAR .....
> 
> i even had a thread in members Classified... BUT NOOOO ONE WILL TAKE HiM
> 
> So he became an actor my my video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he became a star not just an actor
Click to expand...

 good point there man









i should POst up the vid i got of the Oscars Last Meal


----------



## yorkshire

dead golfish said:


> red dragon i never said all goldfish i said feeder goldfish


 so now who's playing god and deciding who should live and who should die


----------



## ReDraGon->

dead golfish said:


> red dragon i never said all goldfish i said feeder goldfish


 Well People buy those "feedergoldfish" as Pets man...

when u go to the Lfs and u see a 4tail fancy goldfish which costs $15 and then u Look over to the "feedergoldies" which costs .25 and u were a dad which has 3 kids looking at you which would u buy?

ive been to the lfs countless times to buy feeders... and at the same time i see FAMILIES buying feedergoldies as PETS


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

so ur gonna go grand theft auto on my ass eh? thats a good one there how bout u stfu because u my friend could just be biting off more then ur piranha's can chew


----------



## ReDraGon->

piranha_guy_dan said:


> so ur gonna go grand theft auto on my ass eh? thats a good one there how bout u stfu because u my friend could just be biting off more then ur piranha's can chew


----------



## yorkshire

piranha_guy_dan said:


> so ur gonna go grand theft auto on my ass eh? thats a good one there how bout u stfu because u my friend could just be biting off more then ur piranha's can chew


----------



## DaBreeZe

piranha_guy_dan said:


> so ur gonna go grand theft auto on my ass eh? thats a good one there how bout u stfu because u my friend could just be biting off more then ur piranha's can chew


 actually he will we bought the game the same day :laugh:

and why are u trying to say that he should be eaten by sharks anyways man?

No he dont have mental problems he just got an anger problem and from what i see i think he is now starting to ignore all the HATERS on here crying about why the poor cute oscar got Owned

Like u are crying saying all these negative things towards dragon . Yet do u know him personally?

how can u judge a person by a video? and a fucken FISH video at that









i know him personally and so do a few other members and i can speak for them on this too he is a nice guy that Probably get s more p*ssy than any of u guys , 
So please just lay off on the negative posts and if u dont like the video keep it to your self, becuz no matter what u say it wont change a thing

the OSCAR still GOT OWNED


----------



## yorkshire

Its annoying as hell when someone comes onto a PIRANHA forum, and then moans when a FISH gets eaten by one
















i keep oscars to and i aint crying :laugh:







put your dummy back in


----------



## elTwitcho

I'm sorry but what difference does it make if something is bred for food exactly? If I breed a bunch of Oscars and do so for the sole purpose of feeding them to my piranhas, suddenly that would make it ok?

You people have some twisted ass logic.

And bilbo for the last time, your flowherhorn is not tough. They aren't even true piscivores. You go on to talk about how aggressive this is and how aggressive that is, but aggression means nothing if it's life or death. The fish with the bigger teeth (flowerhorns do not have teeth powerful enough to bite a bunch out of a piranha sorry) wins.

And before you say "yeah it could bite a piece of out a piranha" no it sure the hell can't. Piranhas are one of the few fish that have teeth designed to BITE CHUNKS out of things, most predatory fish such as the barracuda, dovi or whatever have teeth to bite fish and kill them and then swallow them whole. That is also why piranhas are one of the few fish in the wild that can attack prey much bigger than it itself is.

Do some reading before you spout off your stupidity.


----------



## Bilbo

yorkshire said:


> oscar v rbp v flowerhorn v rhom v bloody great big shark..........my dad's biger than your dad :rasp:
> 
> the bottom line is the oscar got owned :nod:
> why it lost is pretty obvious, and its also pretty obvious it was no p*ssy and went out fighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as " oscars aren't feeders and are bred to be kept in aquariums", I'm pretty sure o's get eaten alive every day in the wild. same as p's do, same as fh's do.
> 
> if you dont like it dont watch it, and if you didn't watch it , quit moanin


 dogs get eatin in the wild over there too. so do little kids. why dont you go throw your womens cat in there and see what she thinks.

stop thinking like a child.


----------



## Bilbo

ReDraGon-> said:


> dead golfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes fish are meant to live in large river systems however most do not live throughout the whike river also as long as the fish is kept in an appropriate size aquarium where they have room to move freely thats not cruel and though the oscar may of had to live in a ten gallon for even a couple months untill red dragon was able to find a proper hime thats better than death
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG how many times MUST i say it
> 
> I TRIED for 1 MONTH to GIVE AWAY MY OSCAR .....
> 
> i even had a thread in members Classified... BUT NOOOO ONE WILL TAKE HiM
> 
> So he became an actor my my video
Click to expand...

 " i tried to find a home for your cat sweety " " but know one would take it "

"SO i FED IT TO MY RED BELLIES







!!!... ... YOur KITTY CAT WAS A STAR IN MY VID HONEY !!!! HAHHAAHAHAHAHHA .... MUHAHHAHAHA >>MUHAHAH MUHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH GET IN THERE AND COOK ME SOME DINNER WOMAN! "

yeah, im sure that would play out


----------



## Bilbo

ReDraGon-> said:


> piranha_guy_dan said:
> 
> 
> 
> so ur gonna go grand theft auto on my ass eh? thats a good one there how bout u stfu because u my friend could just be biting off more then ur piranha's can chew
Click to expand...

 so would you go toe to toe with me in a boxing match







hahahahaha. I could be the FH and you could pretend to be your little red bellies . All 5 if you like. hahahahahah, hahahahahaha


----------



## Bilbo

DaBreeZe said:


> piranha_guy_dan said:
> 
> 
> 
> so ur gonna go grand theft auto on my ass eh? thats a good one there how bout u stfu because u my friend could just be biting off more then ur piranha's can chew
> 
> 
> 
> actually he will we bought the game the same day :laugh:
> 
> and why are u trying to say that he should be eaten by sharks anyways man?
> 
> No he dont have mental problems he just got an anger problem and from what i see i think he is now starting to ignore all the HATERS on here crying about why the poor cute oscar got Owned
> 
> Like u are crying saying all these negative things towards dragon . Yet do u know him personally?
> 
> how can u judge a person by a video? and a fucken FISH video at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know him personally and so do a few other members and i can speak for them on this too he is a nice guy that Probably get s more p*ssy than any of u guys ,
> So please just lay off on the negative posts and if u dont like the video keep it to your self, becuz no matter what u say it wont change a thing
> 
> the OSCAR still GOT OWNED
Click to expand...

 You and REd Dragon got somethin goin man ?














are you at his house right now ?


----------



## Bilbo

elTwitcho said:


> I'm sorry but what difference does it make if something is bred for food exactly? If I breed a bunch of Oscars and do so for the sole purpose of feeding them to my piranhas, suddenly that would make it ok?
> 
> You people have some twisted ass logic.
> 
> And bilbo for the last time, your flowherhorn is not tough. They aren't even true piscivores. You go on to talk about how aggressive this is and how aggressive that is, but aggression means nothing if it's life or death. The fish with the bigger teeth (flowerhorns do not have teeth powerful enough to bite a bunch out of a piranha sorry) wins.
> 
> And before you say "yeah it could bite a piece of out a piranha" no it sure the hell can't. Piranhas are one of the few fish that have teeth designed to BITE CHUNKS out of things, most predatory fish such as the barracuda, dovi or whatever have teeth to bite fish and kill them and then swallow them whole. That is also why piranhas are one of the few fish in the wild that can attack prey much bigger than it itself is.
> 
> Do some reading before you spout off your stupidity.










im a spouting DUde!!! And i havent had tis much fun on a thread in a long time. You guys have brought out the teddy bear in me









Anybody that reads this thread that knows me from other sites is going to wander what in the world is in my water right now. hahhahahaa. You guys are to funny. I honestly dont care about that oscar getting eaten but i do wander what the" Owned" crap is all about. I know what it means but you guys are using it like it was a " fair " fight and he got " owned" !!! hahahahha, thats unreal. so funny.

Even though i know a mature fh would whip the pee out of that red belly simply because that red belly after being beat on for a few seconds would take off scared as a pup, i mostly am having fun with you guys. I cant believe you fell for all that. plus a mature fh would last alot longer than that oscar would. it took those guys a while before he wouldnt fight back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ANd you think that on mature fh couldnt whip just one red belly!!!!!! HAHAHAHAH, theres no logic in that !!! One red belly would take an hour before he finally killed a mature fh and by then the red belly would be DEAD!!!!!!!!!! HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! KILLA !! AHHAHAHA

Oh , and by the way..... i think most of you guys, not all but most, are in it for the same reason most people own pit bulls. You are trying to compensate for something. I dont know what it is but i can guess. Does it make you feel tough that your pirahnas can gang up on an oscar? hahahahaha. thats some kind of complex. I dont know what the name for that is but its messed up. Cant you guys just enjoy redbellies for the beauty that they have? ....... weeeeellll, never mind. If you think about it they just dont have much beauty, wel...... carry on then . haaa aaahahahahahaha


----------



## elTwitcho

Bilbo said:


> Oh , and by the way..... i think most of you guys, not all but most, are in it for the same reason most people own pit bulls. You are trying to compensate for something. I dont know what it is but i can guess. Does it make you feel tough that your pirahnas can gang up on an oscar? hahahahaha. thats some kind of complex. I dont know what the name for that is but its messed up. Cant you guys just enjoy redbellies for the beauty that they have? ....... weeeeellll, never mind. If you think about it they just dont have much beauty, wel...... carry on then . haaa aaahahahahahaha


 That's a nice psychoanalysis but what does that say about someone who just spend the last few posts arguing that his flowerhorn was one of the toughest fish around exactly? If piranha owners suffer from small penis syndrome, you my friend suffer from micro penis.

And different people are going to appreciate different fish for their beauty. My red bellies in my eyes are my prettiest fish and I own convicts and an (albeit young) green terror. They are much more pretty than a flowerhorn at the very least because they aren't cross bred freaks of nature, but that's just my view on the matter.


----------



## Bilbo

elTwitcho said:


> Bilbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh , and by the way..... i think most of you guys, not all but most, are in it for the same reason most people own pit bulls. You are trying to compensate for something. I dont know what it is but i can guess. Does it make you feel tough that your pirahnas can gang up on an oscar? hahahahaha. thats some kind of complex. I dont know what the name for that is but its messed up. Cant you guys just enjoy redbellies for the beauty that they have? ....... weeeeellll, never mind. If you think about it they just dont have much beauty, wel...... carry on then . haaa aaahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice psychoanalysis but what does that say about someone who just spend the last few posts arguing that his flowerhorn was one of the toughest fish around exactly? If piranha owners suffer from small penis syndrome, you my friend suffer from micro penis.
> 
> And different people are going to appreciate different fish for their beauty. My red bellies in my eyes are my prettiest fish and I own convicts and an (albeit young) green terror. They are much more pretty than a flowerhorn at the very least because they aren't cross bred freaks of nature, but that's just my view on the matter.
Click to expand...

 Haaaaaa, im not trying to compensate. I just got mad reading how excited some of you were to see an oscar getting " ganged" up on like it was a fair fight. Haahahaha. To be completey honest, i was just trying to ruffle your feathers even though i ment it about flower horns.

Secondly, truth be known, your pirahnas taken back fare enough are cross breeds as well. Maybe just sub species wise but none the less.....


----------



## yorkshire

yorkshire said:


> Bilbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dead golfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fight could go both ways it depends on the individual fish really
> and there is difference between feeding a oscar and a feeder goldfish
> y because feeders are bred to die thats what they are meant to do however
> oscars are bred to be enjoyed in an aquarium.
> Also the oscar could be kept in the 10 gallon for untill you found a proper home
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but these dunb dunbs dont know this. they think im going off of guess work....hahahahahah thats so funny. i know what i know. and any one of them could put a pirahna in my buddies fh tank and you would see the same stupid thing that you seen with this bias vid they have here. THE SAME THING! hahahahhaha, little red belly. i would like to drop one of those red bellies in my fh fry tank, they are about 4 inches and they would have him stripped of his flesh before he could say " help" and thats the truth.
> 
> and plus it like you said. oscars arent ment for this fate. this guy here acts like hes all correct and everything by saying he was putting it out of its mysery , when in fact by the way hes been talking you can tell that he got his kicks out of it. little red bellies.... hahahhaha, hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , hahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bilbo, you go on about the oscars mysery and slate dragon for his vid, yet gleefully go on about how youd enjoy to see his p's killed etc. one smells a hypocrite who's just after provoking an argument :rasp:
Click to expand...

 Bilbo, your game was sussed early on, i think it is us that are playing with you









everyone knows you talk shite









its mr macro penis who keeps going on about how hard his flowerhorn is








prob cos you cant get anything else hard


----------



## Bilbo

yorkshire said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dead golfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fight could go both ways it depends on the individual fish really
> and there is difference between feeding a oscar and a feeder goldfish
> y because feeders are bred to die thats what they are meant to do however
> oscars are bred to be enjoyed in an aquarium.
> Also the oscar could be kept in the 10 gallon for untill you found a proper home
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but these dunb dunbs dont know this. they think im going off of guess work....hahahahahah thats so funny. i know what i know. and any one of them could put a pirahna in my buddies fh tank and you would see the same stupid thing that you seen with this bias vid they have here. THE SAME THING! hahahahhaha, little red belly. i would like to drop one of those red bellies in my fh fry tank, they are about 4 inches and they would have him stripped of his flesh before he could say " help" and thats the truth.
> 
> and plus it like you said. oscars arent ment for this fate. this guy here acts like hes all correct and everything by saying he was putting it out of its mysery , when in fact by the way hes been talking you can tell that he got his kicks out of it. little red bellies.... hahahhaha, hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , hahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bilbo, you go on about the oscars mysery and slate dragon for his vid, yet gleefully go on about how youd enjoy to see his p's killed etc. one smells a hypocrite who's just after provoking an argument :rasp:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bilbo, your game was sussed early on, i think it is us that are playing with you :laugh:
> 
> everyone knows you talk shite :rasp:
> 
> its mr macro penis who keeps going on about how hard his flowerhorn is :nod:
> prob cos you cant get anything else hard
Click to expand...









you found me out







my game is over







but what does this mean







hahahahhaha


----------



## dead golfish

this is sad u guys turned a video into a dick mesuring contest 
wow that is really sad


----------



## yorkshire

dead golfish said:


> this is sad u guys turned a video into a dick mesuring contest
> wow that is really sad


 good vid though


----------



## Lex

holy hell...you need to relax there Dildo... they're just fish...


----------



## DaBreeZe

Lex said:


> holy hell...you need to relax there Dildo... they're just fish...


 Dildo faggins they are just fish man

and if u would have went to the so cal Meet and Met me up close i know dam well u wouldnt be talking your smack online.

and why do u keep crying about the dam oscar getting OWNED....

Look on the top of your exploror window u will see the word "PIRANHA-FURY.COM"

where does it say CICHLID MADNESS?

unfortunatly u have a Teenie weenie complex scince u are all hyped up on how the cute oscar got torn up :laugh:

and we dont care who u are on other forums...on this 1 u became a BITCH


----------



## DaBreeZe

dead golfish said:


> this is sad u guys turned a video into a dick mesuring contest
> wow that is really sad


 i must agree it was and is a good vid


----------



## ReDraGon->

I must say... thank u to DILDO...oh i mean bil

for making this thread a VERY hot topic and adding 2 pages scince he has started his whole "OMFG that oscar Nooooooo"

and thank u to the PFurians who SUPPORT me and my OSCAROWNAGE video 
and Breeze Chill out man ... we know wasup with this Little Trick hater

"Let the HATERS hate .... It dont change a thing .....Just Keep Pimpin"
ReDraGon->


----------



## dead golfish

im lookin forward to the one on one vid with mature flowerhorn with the mature piranha


----------



## ReDraGon->

dead golfish said:


> im lookin forward to the one on one vid with mature flowerhorn with the mature piranha


 Dont worry ill keep u guys Posted , when that happens

my 1st Pm will be to the person who would hate it the Most .... BiLbo :laugh:


----------



## Bilbo

DaBreeZe said:


> Lex said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy hell...you need to relax there Dildo... they're just fish...
> 
> 
> 
> Dildo faggins they are just fish man
> 
> .and if u would have went to the so cal Meet and Met me up close i know dam well u wouldnt be talking your smack online
> 
> and why do u keep crying about the dam oscar getting OWNED....
> 
> Look on the top of your exploror window u will see the word "PIRANHA-FURY.COM"
> 
> where does it say CICHLID MADNESS?
> 
> unfortunatly u have a Teenie weenie complex scince u are all hyped up on how the cute oscar got torn up :laugh:
> 
> and we dont care who u are on other forums...on this 1 u became a BITCH
Click to expand...

HAHAAAHAHHA !







you guys are killin me here. This thread is hilarius. Oh and by the way, fhusa is my homie even though i am a member of Cm also. Smaug is my name there. Come check me out peeps









you are right... i confess, im just a little sissy with no game tat tall.







tats how i clap my hands. ... i wish i could be more but it is just to difficult for me







. Oh well, gotta keep on keepin on i always say. HAHAHAAHAAHH ! Keep it up guys, your lookin tuff !


----------



## ReDraGon->

Bilbo said:


> DaBreeZe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lex said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy hell...you need to relax there Dildo... they're just fish...
> 
> 
> 
> Dildo faggins they are just fish man
> 
> .
> 
> and why do u keep crying about the dam oscar getting OWNED....
> 
> Look on the top of your exploror window u will see the word "PIRANHA-FURY.COM"
> 
> where does it say CICHLID MADNESS?
> 
> unfortunatly u have a Teenie weenie complex scince u are all hyped up on how the cute oscar got torn up :laugh:
> 
> and we dont care who u are on other forums...on this 1 u became a BITCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAAAHAHHA !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are killin me here. This thread is hilarius.
> 
> and if u would have went to the so cal Meet and Met me up close i know dam well u wouldnt be talking your smack online
> 
> you are right... i confess, im just a little sissy with no game tat tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tats how i clap my hands. ... i wish i could be more but it is just to difficult for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh well, gotta keep on keepin on i always say. HAHAHAAHAAHH ! Keep it up guys, your lookin tuff !
Click to expand...

 and your showing how tuff u are being an idiot on my thread

HAHAHAHA HAHAHAH AHAHAHAH HAHAHAHAH <- wtf is up with that anyways man r u still in junior high?


----------



## Bilbo

ReDraGon-> said:


> Bilbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaBreeZe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lex said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy hell...you need to relax there Dildo... they're just fish...
> 
> 
> 
> Dildo faggins they are just fish man
> 
> .
> 
> and why do u keep crying about the dam oscar getting OWNED....
> 
> Look on the top of your exploror window u will see the word "PIRANHA-FURY.COM"
> 
> where does it say CICHLID MADNESS?
> 
> unfortunatly u have a Teenie weenie complex scince u are all hyped up on how the cute oscar got torn up :laugh:
> 
> and we dont care who u are on other forums...on this 1 u became a BITCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAAAHAHHA !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are killin me here. This thread is hilarius.
> 
> and if u would have went to the so cal Meet and Met me up close i know dam well u wouldnt be talking your smack online
> 
> you are right... i confess, im just a little sissy with no game tat tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tats how i clap my hands. ... i wish i could be more but it is just to difficult for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh well, gotta keep on keepin on i always say. HAHAHAAHAAHH ! Keep it up guys, your lookin tuff !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and your showing how tuff u are being an idiot on my thread
> 
> HAHAHAHA HAHAHAH AHAHAHAH HAHAHAHAH <- wtf is up with that anyways man r u still in junior high?
Click to expand...









you guys got some of the best smilies here hahahahah


----------



## Lex

hey red dragon man, dont pm us, just post a new thread when you release the vid of your P's raping a flowerhorn or whatever... unless the admins here have asked you not to make threads about such contraversial videos (which i sure as hell dont think they have) just make a new post...it would take you forever to pm everyone, and i know everyone wants to see your new vid...

dont give yourself that much work of having to pm every on account of a man like Dildo who doesnt like what he saw.... slap on another disclaimer, post up another great vid, and just chill back and watch the arguments fly once again...same old same old bro...


----------



## Bilbo

Lex said:


> hey red dragon man, dont pm us, just post a new thread when you release the vid of your P's raping a flowerhorn or whatever... unless the admins here have asked you not to make threads about such contraversial videos (which i sure as hell dont think they have) just make a new post...it would take you forever to pm everyone, and i know everyone wants to see your new vid...
> 
> dont give yourself that much work of having to pm every on account of a man like Dildo who doesnt like what he saw.... slap on another disclaimer, post up another great vid, and just chill back and watch the arguments fly once again...same old same old bro...


 agreed


----------



## Sampson

ReDraGon-> said:


> Hey DAn why dont u stop crying about what u just saw...and No im no Moron why dont u go down here to cali and try to be hard... i dont think so u are probably a little kid still living with your parents... so do me a favor STFU before i go GTA on your ass...


I gotta say it's classic when one can present themselves as being "hard" and calling another one a "little kid" when, in the same sentence he compares his "hardness" to a Video Game. lol Good Sh*t.

Anyway, I'll settle this right now. You wanna roll? I'll bring my 6" Green Sunny to the tank for a 1 v 1 anyday. That should stop all the BS with a quickness.

...Just kiddin... 2nd paragraph anyway...


----------



## PygoManiac

Cant believe this thread is still active.


----------



## ReDraGon->

Sampson said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DAn why dont u stop crying about what u just saw...and No im no Moron why dont u go down here to cali and try to be hard... i dont think so u are probably a little kid still living with your parents... so do me a favor STFU before i go GTA on your ass...
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say it's classic when one can present themselves as being "hard" and calling another one a "little kid" when, in the same sentence he compares his "hardness" to a Video Game. lol Good Sh*t.
> 
> Anyway, I'll settle this right now. You wanna roll? I'll bring my 6" Green Sunny to the tank for a 1 v 1 anyday. That should stop all the BS with a quickness.
> 
> ...Just kiddin... 2nd paragraph anyway...
Click to expand...









.... another hater.....









funny how someone can be so "hard" when they are ONLINE :laugh:

Lex - i Will start a new thread wonder how many flamers ill get for that vid


----------



## Sampson

LOL

And just what would I "hate" you for son? For comparing being hard to a video game or torturing a fish that WAS your pet and bragging about it?

I was joking in my first post but it's obvious your an E THUG, making it impossible to just kid around.

You may want to read my post again junior. I didn't threaten you or say that I was tougher than you did I? But, yet you still classify me as a "hater".

I doubt many real life thugs hang out on P-Fury forums boy...

If you want to see some destruction, bring that red that was chasing the oscar to my tank and he'll get served. My hoplias malabricus will make sure of that.

Stop living vicariously through your fish bro. It's pathetic.


----------



## Bilbo

Sampson said:


> LOL
> 
> And just what would I "hate" you for son? For comparing being hard to a video game or torturing a fish that WAS your pet and bragging about it?
> 
> I was joking in my first post but it's obvious your an E THUG, making it impossible to just kid around.
> 
> You may want to read my post again junior. I didn't threaten you or say that I was tougher than you did I? But, yet you still classify me as a "hater".
> 
> I doubt many real life thugs hang out on P-Fury forums boy...
> 
> If you want to see some destruction, bring that red that was chasing the oscar to my tank and he'll get served. My hoplias malabricus will make sure of that.
> 
> Stop living vicariously through your fish bro. It's pathetic.










true dat


----------



## Lex

ReDraGon-> said:


> Lex - i Will start a new thread wonder how many flamers ill get for that vid


 lol...well this one is at 7 pages now, so im gonna guess the next one will reach 10 pages, especially if its a flowerhorn that stars in it...


----------



## Sampson

French canadian... *Sigh*


----------



## yorkshire

Dildo and sampson, you pair of hypocritical tossers, go back to whichever forum you came from.









you continue with the " my flowerhorn is harder than your piranha" then tell people they are acting like kids









grow up and get a life, or put your flowerhorn in with my rhom and have no fish to brag about









I'm not saying my fish is harder, just created to rip chunks out of flowerhorns







whereas flowerhorns swallow their prey whole. love to see your flowerhorn with a rhom in his mouth.

i think the vid of my rhom shows his agression, how about posting a vid of your aggressive flowerhorn, oh sorry, dont bother. it would be quite dull









One thing i know for sure is that just around the corner is someone bigger and harder than you, and willing to prove the point.
piranha v oscar v fh v great white shark........my dad's bigger than your dad........yawn.

i think the reason you are making such a big deal is because no one will talk to you on whichever forum you came from, what with your head being up your arse and all that


----------



## Bilbo

Are you guys still on this same subject ?







By the way, i have already got some pms from a few others on this site that i know other places. They too agreed that a red belly just like most other pirahnas are wimps by them selves. But truth be known we all know this here. They also said that most of you that posted on this thread did in fact have the macho wanna be syndrome.














. Oh, and you found me out again sir. No one talks to me on my other forums.


----------



## yorkshire

Bilbo said:


> are you guys still on this same subject ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you found me out again sir. No one talks to me on my other forums.


 we be takin the piss, much like yourself. particularly when you claim unfair fight then post pics of you having killed a dear with your bow


----------



## Bilbo

yorkshire said:


> Bilbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you guys still on this same subject ?:laugh: Oh, and you found me out again sir. No one talks to me on my other forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we be takin the piss, much like yourself. particularly when you claim unfair fight then post pics of you having killed a dear with your bow :rasp:
Click to expand...

i eat deer you num wit







. Its not even the same thing. Are you going to eat the oscar









I knew someone here wouldnt be able to resist replying about that. Why do you think i put it there. This is to much.







ok, ill leave you guys alone now. Ive had some pretty good laughs. Thanks


----------



## yorkshire

i dont eat oscar but redragons p's do.








he could give them something else, just like you could eat something other than deer








i do not see the point you are making


----------



## Bilbo

point ? point ? I hunted that 6 point to kill it and eat it. I also wanted to share with others what i killed. I did not make a vid that acted like me and the deer were on same levels of surviving one another and then bragged that my dear got " OWNED". However the way you guys talked about this vidio here was no different from the way someone talks about their rooster fights or dog fights. Do you see the difference lad.


----------



## Bilbo

How bout lettin a midas grow up in a tank for its whole life and throw 1 RB thats never been in that tank and see what happens, acaully to make it like what they did, 10 midas's VS 1 RB.. ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

The above post is from another forum of someone else that knew about this thread also. Now i wouldnt condone it and whether you believe it or not my previous postings were indeed just trying to get a rise out of you simply because i got ticked off at all the ramping about R Ds are tuff because they killed " one " oscar. But the guy that posted the thing above about the tank full of midas actually has a point. The same thing would happen in that situation. And i know it would with flowerhorns and others who were raised in their own environment and a red belly was introduced. So quit acting like it was a fair fight and stop this macho business.


----------



## yorkshire

never said it was a fair fight for one moment. 
the point I was trying to make is that all the people hatin cos it was cruel shouldnt have watched it. like i've said before, oscar v rbp v fh v great white(ok its salt water).....there's always something further up the food chain. bit like you and that deer.
when you joined the thread dissin people for braggin about who's fish is hardest, you did exaxtly what you were dissin 'em for with your "my fh would take your top red out" or however you phrased it.
so point number 2 would be stop giving people sh*t for doing exactly what you yourself are doin.

if you are going diss people, at least dont be such a hipocrite :nod:


----------



## Sampson

I love being told off by a brit.

Go fix your teeth...


----------



## yorkshire

Sampson said:


> I love being told off by a brit.
> 
> Go fix your teeth...


 ooh that hurts.








not much of a defense for the double standards being spouted









you've become tiresome my friend, and i will not be tempted into a debate about which coutry we originate from


----------



## Bilbo

yorkshire said:


> Sampson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love being told off by a brit.
> 
> Go fix your teeth...
> 
> 
> 
> ooh that hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not much of a defense for the double standards being spouted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've become tiresome my friend, and i will not be tempted into a debate about which coutry we originate from
Click to expand...

good because you didnt even originate from there technically. 
And after we sent the english packing during the revalution we decided to call this home. Now thats what i call an unfair fight although the underdog won .


----------



## Sampson

yorkshire said:


> Sampson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love being told off by a brit.
> 
> Go fix your teeth...
> 
> 
> 
> ooh that hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not much of a defense for the double standards being spouted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've become tiresome my friend, and i will not be tempted into a debate about which coutry we originate from
Click to expand...

 The truth always does...

Why you felt the need to intervene in the first place is beyond me. I was having a brief discussion with red dragon and you just felt you needed to interject. So, take what you get.

I used to think you were cool on Predatory Fish until I read your monotonous attempt at cynicism.

Just learn to stay out of things and you won't have to have the truth told to you.

You know a thread has gone bad when Austin Powers starts throwing around insults. hahaha


----------



## Bilbo

Sampson said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sampson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love being told off by a brit.
> 
> Go fix your teeth...
> 
> 
> 
> ooh that hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not much of a defense for the double standards being spouted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've become tiresome my friend, and i will not be tempted into a debate about which coutry we originate from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth always does...
> 
> Why you felt the need to intervene in the first place is beyond me. I was having a brief discussion with red dragon and you just felt you needed to interject. So, take what you get.
> 
> I used to think you were cool on Predatory Fish until I read your monotonous attempt at cynicism.
> 
> Just learn to stay out of things and you won't have to have the truth told to you.
> 
> You know a thread has gone bad when Austin Powers starts throwing around insults. hahaha
Click to expand...

 You know a thread has gone bad when Austin Powers starts throwing around insults. hahaha

now thats funny


----------



## yorkshire

you used to think i was cool on predatory fish? funny as i've never posted on there :rasp: 
once again you atempt to provoke







while talking shite









your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberry's :rasp:


----------



## yorkshire

Bilbo said:


> good because you didnt even originate from there technically.
> And after we sent the english packing during the revalution we decided to call this home. Now thats what i call an unfair fight although the underdog won .


 what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Sampson

yorkshire said:


> you used to think i was cool on predatory fish? funny as i've never posted on there :rasp:
> once again you atempt to provoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while talking shite :laugh:
> 
> your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberry's :rasp:


 wow. British insults crack me up.

My father was a hamster? BRILLIANT!

Give it a rest Yorkshire... Your attempt at insulting me is pathetic.

Go have some tea and crumpets Benny Hill...


----------



## Lex

Sampson said:


> I love being told off by a brit.
> 
> Go fix your teeth...


real mature...

you better watch how you go talking sh*t about someones country, people take that sh*t seriously...altho i know yorkie isnt taking any of your sh*t seriously, you and dildo can keep having your fun till the mods finally step in and lock this thread cause of cunts like you two...

:laugh:


----------



## ReDraGon->

Lex said:


> Sampson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love being told off by a brit.
> 
> Go fix your teeth...
> 
> 
> 
> real mature...
> 
> you better watch how you go talking sh*t about someones country, people take that sh*t seriously...altho i know yorkie isnt taking any of your sh*t seriously, you and dildo can keep having your fun till the mods finally step in and lock this thread cause of cunts like you two...
> 
> :laugh:
Click to expand...











i think that sampson and Dildo are the same guy ... anyone here agrees?


----------



## fury

i think it's time to







this


----------



## SpAzZy

bunch of ethugs we got here.. just let the man be. fighting online is like winning the handicapped olympics.. even if you win, you're still retarded.









i was hoping the video was clearer, but the pt. gets across. i tried to keep an oscar with my lone rbp. lasted almost two months before the oscar got killed. i dind't see it happen, but they got along peacefully until that day. now i know what the fight probably looked like. if you want to see a crazy fight.. you should search mantis shrimp. and believe me when i say this, they are definitly crazier than a shoal of pygos.


----------



## yorkshire

Lex said:


> Sampson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love being told off by a brit.
> 
> Go fix your teeth...
> 
> 
> 
> real mature...
> 
> you better watch how you go talking sh*t about someones country, people take that sh*t seriously...altho i know yorkie isnt taking any of your sh*t seriously, you and dildo can keep having your fun till the mods finally step in and lock this thread cause of cunts like you two...
> 
> :laugh:
Click to expand...

 Cheers lex,Dildo aint worth worrying about, he's already shown he talks shite








predatory fish indeed. this is the only forum i use







further proof you two talk bollox.

and you only know your father was a hamster cos i told you. up until now you didn't known who your father was :rasp:

cant be arsed trading insults with someone who cant decide what their point is in this thread.
Accept the fact that you are a man of double standards who talks shite and ACTS tough.

my fh will do your p.........blah blah blah who gives a sh*t, redragon has produced a cool vid, you havent. quit hatin :laugh:


----------



## Sampson

If you can't be "arsed" (Whatever the hell that means) into arguing... stfu.

I don't care if your country takes the sh*t seriously or not. What are they gonna do, go to war with us?? lol

I don't think so.

Just shut up york. Your insults are as weak as the calcium in your teeth.


----------



## ReDraGon->

Sampson said:


> If you can't be "arsed" (Whatever the hell that means) into arguing... stfu.
> 
> I don't care if your country takes the sh*t seriously or not. What are they gonna do, go to war with us?? lol
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> Just shut up york. Your insults are as weak as the calcium in your teeth.


 Hey sampson and DilDo

can u guys pls just drop it man... i mean now u are talking about who country would win in a war.

u guys really need to chill out .....

yorkshire is just stating that u guys are haters (which u are) and thats his opinion 
so u also gave out your opinions and made a point..

either way just drop it ok...

before 1 of u guys get banned from this kick ass Website


----------



## PygoManiac

Yo redragon, dont worry about these faggotic haters, your Ps ripped apart the Oscar and thats something which has apparently pissed em off. Talking about which country will kick which country's ass in a thread about a Piranha video, wont get any lamer than that.


----------



## yorkshire

rather than throwing insults around, just state your point without contradicting yourself.....trouble is you pair dont have a point, just hatin for the sake of it.








i aint gonna trade insults with a pair of sad pathetic haters with double standards who keep contradicting themselfs :rasp:

grow up the pair of you.









sorry for draggin this on in your thread redragon, i wont be replying to dildo or sampson again cos they aint got an argument worth replying to.


----------



## yorkshire

Sampson said:


> If you can't be "arsed" (Whatever the hell that means) into arguing... stfu.
> 
> I don't care if your country takes the sh*t seriously or not. What are they gonna do, go to war with us?? lol
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> Just shut up york. Your insults are as weak as the calcium in your teeth.


 oh, and on a final note, i think this post prooves the point........you are just after causing sh*t rather than commenting on a video.


----------



## Sampson

My comment on the video is that it was a fucked up thing to do to a fish that used to come to the front of the tank when it was time to eat.

I don't buy the lame ass excuse of "I couldn't find it a home" so you can spout that sh*t off all day.

THE POINT was... You little kids think it's so funny to torture your own pets then let's put em in with something that will do some real damage.

Your bragging about how that is how it would have been in the wild when, actually, you threw your one time PET into a box with water in it and no way to escape.

You need to learn the definition of a "hater". A hater is one who ENVIES you for something. I don't envy you for sh*t.

And Yorkshire, you just stepped in where you didn't belong. That's why I'm telling the truth about you and your country.

Just like "Pygomaniac" chiming in like an idiot calling people *******.

Simply put, I'd LOVE to see one of your punk ass Reds dropped in one of MY tanks. Then we would see how you felt about your fish losing such an unfair fight.

BTW... I don't qualify as an E THUG (Which I used first in the post) because I never threatened anyone with going "GTA" on their ass. LOL

I'm done with this thread now, thx.


----------



## elTwitcho

Sampson said:


> THE POINT was... You little kids think it's so funny to torture your own pets then let's put em in with something that will do some real damage.
> 
> Simply put, I'd LOVE to see one of your punk ass Reds dropped in one of MY tanks. Then we would see how you felt about your fish losing such an unfair fight.


 Wow, raging hypocrite much? "You guys are stupid for fighthing fish, but I'll go and suggest you try it with my fish all the while noting that it's not stupid when I do it, only you guys"?

Happy trails


----------



## PygoManiac

> I'm done with this thread now, thx.


Wow, I feel much better now.


----------



## ReDraGon->

elTwitcho said:


> Sampson said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE POINT was... You little kids think it's so funny to torture your own pets then let's put em in with something that will do some real damage.
> 
> Simply put, I'd LOVE to see one of your punk ass Reds dropped in one of MY tanks. Then we would see how you felt about your fish losing such an unfair fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, raging hypocrite much? "You guys are stupid for fighthing fish, but I'll go and suggest you try it with my fish all the while noting that it's not stupid when I do it, only you guys"?
> 
> Happy trails
Click to expand...

 sampson just got









yea twitcho it would be OK if sampson and dildo does it, and its Totally cruel if "we" Post up a video









nuff said....


----------



## yorkshire

elTwitcho said:


> Sampson said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE POINT was... You little kids think it's so funny to torture your own pets then let's put em in with something that will do some real damage.
> 
> Simply put, I'd LOVE to see one of your punk ass Reds dropped in one of MY tanks. Then we would see how you felt about your fish losing such an unfair fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, raging hypocrite much? "You guys are stupid for fighthing fish, but I'll go and suggest you try it with my fish all the while noting that it's not stupid when I do it, only you guys"?
> 
> Happy trails
Click to expand...

 Cheers elTwitchio, that was exactly the point i was trying to make :nod:


----------



## weezplz

> shows to say that not all reds are pussies












who said that to begin with?


----------



## ReDraGon->

weezplz said:


> shows to say that not all reds are pussies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who said that to begin with?
Click to expand...









Well i didnt say it .... but Just Look around P discussion

i Feel bad for people with skittish Piranhas


----------



## Sampson

http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...showtopic=75088

*Exactly my point.*


----------



## ReDraGon->

Sampson said:


> http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...showtopic=75088
> 
> *Exactly my point.*


 uhhh thats a repost from the P discussion forum

it was posted a couple of weeks ago

dont prove anything... i personally dont believe the guy


----------



## MR.FREEZ

ReDraGon-> said:


> dead golfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes fish are meant to live in large river systems however most do not live throughout the whike river also as long as the fish is kept in an appropriate size aquarium where they have room to move freely thats not cruel and though the oscar may of had to live in a ten gallon for even a couple months untill red dragon was able to find a proper hime thats better than death
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG how many times MUST i say it
> 
> I TRIED for 1 MONTH to GIVE AWAY MY OSCAR .....
> 
> i even had a thread in members Classified... BUT NOOOO ONE WILL TAKE HiM
> 
> So he became an actor my my video
Click to expand...

at least you tried


----------



## Innes

not very cool feeding a oscar to your piranhas.... or any 7 1/2" fish for that matter


----------



## ReDraGon->

Innes said:


> not very cool feeding a oscar to your piranhas.... or any 7 1/2" fish for that matter


 uhhh u already said that like 3 pages ago innes :laugh:

and i know already that u wouldnt approve of the video before i made it


----------



## sKuz

that vid was so awesome omfg! sweet. Well think of it this way. That oscar has moved on to a better place where it can no longer fear pain of living in cramped tanks with bad fish keepers.

O W N E D


----------



## KrazyCrusader

It seems like I watched this video a long long long time ago but people feel the need to keep this thread moving along. I guess I don't understand why there is a need to insult people on the thread. Ok so maybe the video was a little controversal but that is no call to insult first of all our friends on the Forum and second of all their country. WTF does someones origin have anything to do with this? It takes a real weak individual to get off on such a tangent and de-rail the thread like this. If you don't like Piranha's then don't come here. If you must make a comment Why can't you say a comment like

"I like Oscars and I don't think it's right to feed them to Piranha's"

Instead you have to say

"You are a f*cking sick f*ck twisted **** I hate you rot in hell you ass hat"

Ok.... It's just plain stupid to come to a Piranha forum and start telling the people in the forum that the fish are pussies. I think I speak for all of Piranha-Fury when I say nobody cares what you think.








It's probably pretty safe to say you don't have enough respect for the capablities of our fish and the only way we will be able to make you understand is to cut your dick off and while you stare in disbelief as the water is boiling from them shredding your tool apart you would feel a fear like you've never felt before till we drop kicked your ass into a slow moving river of starved Piranha's. Maybe then you would have a greater respect for them as they peeled the Skin from your bones. I bet a 20 Inch Long Rhom Tagging you would probably take out quite a chunk. Now that would make a cool video.


----------



## Sampson

You talk about not insulting people yet, you do the same.

STFU dumbass...

Also, the only forum members calling each other raging homos was red dragon and his "Don't be a hater even though I don't know how to use that term" cronies.

Welcome to catching the ass end of a dying thread to add your dumbass rhetoric.

Noone cares about this thread, but more importantly... noone cares about your opinion.

Next time, try to catch the subject within a MONTH of it's creation, ok? Thx.

...Jackass...


----------



## KrazyCrusader

I just read through your entire post and I guess all I can say is i'm trying to form a visual of you and all I can think of is a 12 yr old boy living with his parents being an E-Thug on his moms computer sitting in a room with pretty baskets, candles and feminine artwork while your mom is telling you to hurry up and get to bed so she can tuck you in before she goes to sleep. You think it's cool to throw out your high school humor insults and tell me to back off out of this thread, but you should really take some consideration that I can back up anyone in P-Fury that I want. Just because I'm not a Rainbow Chasing Queer who thinks that all Fish should be liberated and oscars can't be fed to Piranha's you think it's right to antagonize me. You probably don't even own a fish tank. You just think that it's cool to check the board because your Uncles Friend owns a Piranha and you want to try and fit in. Here is news for you. We saw right through ya.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

take it to pm or the chat room fellas, i would like to see this thread stay open


----------



## Lex

mr.freez said:


> take it to pm or the chat room fellas, i would like to see this thread stay open


 really? ...why?

this is all the action this kind of thread will see...lol


----------



## ReDraGon->

Lex said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> 
> take it to pm or the chat room fellas, i would like to see this thread stay open
> 
> 
> 
> really? ...why?
> 
> this is all the action this kind of thread will see...lol
Click to expand...

 Well i really wanted this thread to be a comment thread on how they LIKED the video... instead it became a perfect thread for idiots and trolls to talk smack

and from the beginning this thread had action WITHOUT the E-tards ruining it .

and everyone else that dont have anything good to say pls keep keep your opinions to yourselfs on how/why this oscar got messed up ... it dont really matter anymore scince u cant change what happend.

i already started to ignore the flaming homos


----------



## KrazyCrusader

Rock on.


----------



## PYROPYGO1

Guys, you have to see this awsome flick that he made of his super reds vs. 7'' albino oscar!!!!


----------



## Phtstrat

PYROPYGO1 said:


> Guys, you have to see this awsome flick that he made of his super reds vs. 7'' albino oscar!!!!


 You can't be serious...

Anyways, sweet vid RedDragon! Keep the good vids coming...


----------



## contax2003

ReDraGon-> said:


> OK here is the Video ive been working on ,
> 
> its a 7 1/2 albino tiger Oscar Vs my KiLLa Reds
> 
> This video is very graphic and shows my Natts in action taking down a Cichlid that is bigger than them,- To all Oscar owners
> and CichLid fans out there if u dont Like the Topic Dont click on the Link
> 
> To all Piranha Owners that wanna See ReD Bellies that arent Little Pussies
> 
> Click here------> New Link to vid
> 
> I gotta give props to Winkyee he reformatted the video (file was too Big) along with Hosting it
> Thx alot man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit for new link
> [snapback]681143[/snapback]​


look


----------



## mashunter18

wow old thread brought back to life......

But i dont understand why, we already looked 6-7 monthes ago


----------



## B. Rodgers

I've got 1 tiger oscar and 2 red oscars living in my 300 with my 13 reds..they get along great and have for the past 6 months now. The oscars are 4" and my reds are 6-8"


----------



## EZmoney

contax2003 said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK here is the Video ive been working on ,
> 
> its a 7 1/2 albino tiger Oscar Vs my KiLLa Reds
> 
> This video is very graphic and shows my Natts in action taking down a Cichlid that is bigger than them,- To all Oscar owners
> and CichLid fans out there if u dont Like the Topic Dont click on the Link
> 
> To all Piranha Owners that wanna See ReD Bellies that arent Little Pussies
> 
> Click here------> New Link to vid
> 
> I gotta give props to Winkyee he reformatted the video (file was too Big) along with Hosting it
> Thx alot man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit for new link
> [snapback]681143[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> look
> [snapback]1102181[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









Look?







uumm, ok, i'm looking... but at what?

No, wait, I don't need to look, this has already been seen 7 months ago









BTW your 1st post! welcome to the site.


----------



## michaelll

link dont work ?

i cant see the vid

: - )

Greetz from the Dutch


----------



## ReDraGon->

I wonder why the download section of the site isnt working?

i


----------



## GlassblowRBPown

B. Rodgers said:


> I've got 1 tiger oscar and 2 red oscars living in my 300 with my 13 reds..they get along great and have for the past 6 months now. The oscars are 4" and my reds are 6-8"
> [snapback]1102262[/snapback]​


 i really wanna see pics of this


----------



## Slim

Man you guys are lucky I dont have a digivideo cam or youd be hatin hard. I just put a 17 inch catfish in my P tank and It wasnt pretty. I got to find out that the catfish was eating though,minnows, cause I had 4 of them floating around in my tank when my P's got done with him. I did video tape it but not on digicam. Just VHS.


----------



## shocker45

i wanna see this vid with the oscar, does anyone have it?


----------



## PimpDaShizzle

Ah! I want to see this video but the links angry at me or something. Is it posted somewhere else?


----------



## KillerRedz916

go to da download section


----------



## ReDraGon->

PimpDaShizzle said:


> Ah! I want to see this video but the links angry at me or something. Is it posted somewhere else?
> [snapback]1186590[/snapback]​


actually the link works, but it dont work with the dark skin u gotta change it,


----------



## Pyri

Link doesn´t work and I dont have dark skin


----------



## deezdrama

it says file not found??


----------



## Pyri

Damn, I wanna see this video


----------



## Guest

ahh, this sucks! the link isnt working for me!!!!!

all this talk about out it and i cant even see it!!!


----------



## captinmo187

ghey. would of been better if it didn't drag on so long in the start, also it hurt my eyes trying to see what the hell was going on. and that music. i couldn't help but laugh.

ur p'z are sick no doubt that was crazy. try and get a better camera next time


----------



## Guest

why cant i see this friggin video!?!?!?!?


----------



## ReDraGon->

captinmo187 said:


> ghey. would of been better if it didn't drag on so long in the start, also it hurt my eyes trying to see what the hell was going on. and that music. i couldn't help but laugh.
> 
> *ur p'z are sick no doubt that was crazy. try and get a better camera next time*


 I dont need a New camera , Winksta had to reformatt it and make the file smaller in order for P-fury to Host the vid..... the copy i have is PERFECTLY CLEAR

and i think its cool to see the chase before the kill


----------



## Kemper1989

ya, im unable to see the video as well?


----------



## captinmo187

ReDraGon-> said:


> ghey. would of been better if it didn't drag on so long in the start, also it hurt my eyes trying to see what the hell was going on. and that music. i couldn't help but laugh.
> 
> *ur p'z are sick no doubt that was crazy. try and get a better camera next time*


 I dont need a New camera , Winksta had to reformatt it and make the file smaller in order for P-fury to Host the vid..... the copy i have is PERFECTLY CLEAR

and i think its cool to see the chase before the kill
[/quote]

ahhh sure, a chase is fine but i got bored not even halfway thru...... end of story.


----------

